# What's going on your home birth playlist?



## ruaaur

Just curious :D

I'm listening to classical piano during labour (I'm a ballet dancer- so nothing gets me into the zone quite like it!) and probably Big Shiny Tunes 2 if I need an energy boost ha ha

What about you? Ambient nature sounds? Jack Johnson?


----------



## murmur

I still have the playlist I set up for my sons homebirth on Spotify so will use that. might tweak it a bit though. It has a variety of songs on it including a lot of soundtrack stuff, gentle Nick Cave tracks and other songs that mean a lot to me and hubby. 

My son was born to Time by Hans Zimmer from the Inception soundtrack - it is the most moving song and I had it on repeat while pushing as I found it really helped me focus. 

I keep joking with hubby that this time I'm going to put Back in Black by AC/DC on the playlist as it might make me push a bit quicker this time (pushed for 2 1/2 hours last time!) but he's not sold on the idea. lol.


----------



## girlnboots

I think mine is going to have a mixture of Red Hot Chili Peppers and CCR.


----------



## sue_88

Classical Mozart, Ludovico Eiaudi, and some Therapy/Spa Music.

It's about 3 hours long so it'll be on repeat!


----------



## Blah11

No music for me! I like 
Silence mainly lol


----------



## amandad192

I haven't decided what yet (so subscribing for ideas) but I intend to have music playing, although with Amelia everytime I had a contraction I made OH, the midwife and the anesthetist be silent until it passed so there's a chance I may change my mind about the music when the time comes. x


----------



## Kota

not doing up a specific playlist, will have my ipod and dock in the room with me so will put on whatever I feel like listening to at the time.


----------



## Feronia

I laboured to Chopin (mostly his nocturnes) but she was born during Bach's Brandenburg Concertos. Those are a particular favourite of mine and DH put them on when he knew she would be born soon. :D


----------



## Anthrogirl

Given both of my last births and what I wanted to listen to during them, here is my list for #3 (so far): Queen, Great Big Sea, Jethro Tull, LOTS of BOB Marley, Loreena MacKennitt, Eddie Vedder, Mumford and Sons, and a random smattering of other classic rock. Although I love the idea of some Chili Peppers as a PP mentioned!! Plus there is the classical/folk/ethnic standbys (with #2 I found Tibetan chanting to completely relax me during transition), and a great big mix of fiddle and pipes in case I feel like a jig!


----------



## Mum2BKW

A few that spring to mind are Beth Orton, Eva Cassidy, Robert Plant and Alison Krauss. I'll have to think a bit more about it though!

I want to have music that has a 'soothing' element to it, but I do prefer songs with vocals to completely classical tunes.


----------



## SparkleUK

I'm going for chilled out dance music from ministry of sound!!!
Just downloaded it and finding it very soothing! Not sure my mum my birth partner will enjoy it, but hey that's what relaxes me!!!


----------



## Mum2BKW

SparkleUK said:


> I'm going for chilled out dance music from ministry of sound!!!
> Just downloaded it and finding it very soothing! Not sure my mum my birth partner will enjoy it, but hey that's what relaxes me!!!

 that's a good idea, I have a ' euphoric dance' CD set that's very chilled, will have to dig that out!


----------



## thecurlymama

I'm planning on a mix with some of my favorite Jill Scott, Al Green, Ray LaMontagne, Marvin Gaye and maybe a little bit of Jack Johnson thrown in there. That's my happy music. :)


----------

